# ADA 300 gallon rimless high tech pond



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Well maybe not ADA, but ADA inspired. These are the humble beginnings of 
hat will soon be a co2 injected full sun pond (almost full sun) once the bio filter is in full effect i will introduce co2, clean out the floating plants, build some shelves for my wabi kusa, plant some hc and glosso in some submerged trays and will update you.














I'll explain the filter on a later post


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good! Once I get a house I want to do something like this. Did you build this yourself? Planning on stocking any fish?


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks very nice! I wish I could have an outdoor pond but the winter is brutal here and so are the outdoor animals


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

it looks good as it is, but interesting concept. I've never heard of a pond with injected co2. Are you planning to keep the fully emersed plants as well?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Awesome!*



JEden8 said:


> Looking good! Once I get a house I want to do something like this. Did you build this yourself? Planning on stocking any fish?


I have the same question, I think some Koy would be awesome fish for a pond like this. I can't wait to see the development of this project! I know nothing about ponds and pond maintenance, so this will be a completely new learning experience. roud:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! I did build it my self, filter and all for around $200 may be $250, I will have fish. Aquarium fish like gurinami, mollies, pencil fish, mosquito fish, and a good collection of American minoes. Some of the aquarium plants will be planted in Amazonia, caped with a little sand. It will be a learning experience for me also


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> Thanks guys! I did build it my self, filter and all for around $200 may be $250, I will have fish. Aquarium fish like gurinami, mollies, pencil fish, mosquito fish, and a good collection of American minoes. Some of the aquarium plants will be planted in Amazonia, caped with a little sand. It will be a learning experience for me also


You're in Florida? Do bluefin killifish! Native species in Florida and a beautiful fish. I'm sure they'd very much enjoy some mosquito larvae too. 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6790465450_5b1c441001.jpg


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Freph, absolutely man, if the storm is not too bad tomorrow, I am grabbing my net and going hunting for fish, plants and grass shrimp


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> Freph, absolutely man, if the storm is not too bad tomorrow, I am grabbing my net and going hunting for fish, plants and grass shrimp


So jealous. I wish I had the opportunity to do something like that near me. The best I can do is a pond in my back yard with unlimited L. repens and various hair grasses.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Very cool, subscribed! We have a wooden pond too, but not nearly as nice. I don't even have co2 on my tanks let alone my pond.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Freph, I was able to get a hold of some Killifish, to small to tell what kind, I got about 100 grass shrimp some plants and i am sure some nasty bugs and snails, but heck its all in the pond now


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

fplata said:


> Freph, I was able to get a hold of some Killifish, to small to tell what kind, I got about 100 grass shrimp some plants and i am sure some nasty bugs and snails, but heck its all in the pond now


Ooooh. Hopefully we can get some nice pictures when they grow up! Have enough fun out there today? :hihi:


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Great idea! Probably can appreciate it more in person. A lot more work but it would have been cool to have made the front glass like a window.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Dany, i tought about that, but ultimately i wanted a low maintenance high tech pond and the glass would show all of the issues i will encounted


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Water is good


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Please tell me you meant giant gourami!

I don't know if they eat plants, but they surely would keep the killifish population in check.

I think they live like 20years, can be tamed and grow to like a yard. Way more unique than koi, and i hear it is a delicacy, incase you efer get tired of him :biggrin:


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

i meant dwarf, but if the Giant gourami is good eating you just changed my mind


----------



## robb.ferg (Aug 19, 2012)

love the pond but not the idea of eating a giant gourami lol


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

If it's tasty, then why not? 

Beautiful pond.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

Does the location has filtered sun, indirect sun or full sun? How deep is it? 24"? thx


----------



## FWKiller (Jul 23, 2012)

ugg this is the second time I've clicked on this thread thinking "300 gallon ADA tank? holy cow!" Misleading title is misleading. But a good looking pond nonetheless. Something similar is on my list but way down the road. Looking forward to how it develops. Subscribed.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Subscribed also but not so ADA tanks fan .... but loving the pond plan to make one next summer .... keep us posted about this please!


----------



## toffee (Apr 2, 2007)

robb.ferg said:


> love the pond but not the idea of eating a giant gourami lol


Giant gouramis are food fish at their natural habitat.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

It gets sun for about 6 to 7 hours a day, it's 24 inches deep.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

A little picture of my mosaic plant, I have a bunch of floating plants, if you are in Miami area and want some, Pm me and I will give you some, I have 4 different types.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

whoever wants floating plants, please let me know, all you need to do is come by and pick them up for 100% free, i am up to 6 different types


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That courtyard area would make a killer bonsai garden.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I fully agree with you, I just don't have the patience for it, but I love those little Chinese elms


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

That ludwigia sedoides is a very cool plant and have wanted to try some in my pond. Maybe next summer that will be one that I will have to get but then what to do with it when the cold comes. I don't think it would do very well in an aquarium as they need a ton of light.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I plan to use a heater on my pond, but heck if it dies, I'll replant, it grows like weeds


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

fplata said:


> I fully agree with you, I just don't have the patience for it, but I love those little Chinese elms


Oh come on, it's not that hard. Having been trained in patience from the art of planted tanks I'd say anyone here would be easily qualified in patience for bonsai.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Maybe patience was not the right term, rather time, I have way to many tanks running at the time


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

fplata said:


> A little picture of my mosaic plant, I have a bunch of floating plants, if you are in Miami area and want some, Pm me and I will give you some, I have 4 different types.
> View attachment 53479


Nice, now if I can only convince my wife. I wanna see the filter?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

Me too!


----------

